# Drake



## koolaidkush85 (Oct 28, 2009)

yah man drake is whats hot right now and im just finding out hes from canada.Damn i didnt know they rap in canada now lol


----------



## nikk (Oct 28, 2009)

you didnt know they rapped in canada....you need to hit toronto up or montreal,they get it in,they still be battlin over there,the last time i seen a battle in my city was like in 99 and im from NY


----------



## NuggityDank (Oct 28, 2009)

Drake does have some potential, a very small amount.
It's too bad that he's on Lil Waynes dick though, because Young Money will surely shatter the little talent he has.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 28, 2009)

NuggityDank said:


> Drake does have some potential, a very small amount.
> It's too bad that he's on Lil Waynes dick though, because Young Money will surely shatter the little talent he has.


omfg i thought i wuz the only one sane on this planet  fuck cash money there trash and drake is headin that way.

dont get me wrong he has a lot of talent but not with cash money. hes better off by himself


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

NuggityDank said:


> Drake does have some potential, a very small amount.
> It's too bad that he's on Lil Waynes dick though, because Young Money will surely shatter the little talent he has.


No it Won't,,. He dropped Young Money, was given the Opportunity to do his own thang. So he got his own label he's putting out.. He was smart enough to hop off... Having your own is always the way to Go..


----------



## NuggityDank (Oct 28, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> omfg i thought i wuz the only one sane on this planet  fuck cash money there trash and drake is headin that way.
> 
> dont get me wrong he has a lot of talent but not with cash money. hes better off by himself


Yeah dude, the entire labels garbage. Few people agree with me, glad to see someone with taste. 



Brazko said:


> No it Won't,,. He dropped Young Money, was given the Opportunity to do his own thang. So he got his own label he's putting out.. He was smart enough to hop off... Having your own is always the way to Go..


Was unaware, glad to hear it though.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 28, 2009)

NuggityDank said:


> Yeah dude, the entire labels garbage. Few people agree with me, glad to see someone with taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Was unaware, glad to hear it though.


hella koo man cash money sux


----------



## Brazko (Oct 28, 2009)

NuggityDank said:


> Yeah dude, the entire labels garbage. Few people agree with me, glad to see someone with taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Was unaware, glad to hear it though.


 
Yeah, I caught him doing an interview with Big Boi about it about a week 1/2 ago, and said it was in his best interest to go his own Route...

Cash Money didn't have any Artists I thought.. B.G., was alright with some smash hits. Juvie always was the strongest.. and Wayne was Tight because he was just so Young, but really didn't hit note worthy with lyrics until he got older..

Now, a garbage label that was Garbage just through and Through was No Limit.., but I'm not going to even get into that..


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 28, 2009)

drake should have stayed his ass in that wheelchair lol.


----------



## koolaidkush85 (Oct 29, 2009)

damn its hard to say sumthing about young money cash money cus they getin that cake for the slow ones money. Thats what matters on my block not yo swagg the shoes or chains if you got dat bread you got da juice NOW!lil wayne is nice with the lyrics but did he write it.that the only thing


----------



## bigbuddc (Oct 29, 2009)

i remember when dude was on degrassi high at least hes not tryin to be a fake ass gangster


----------



## MartinezTree (Nov 6, 2009)

He is in like 5 different videos on MTV


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 6, 2009)

Canada has good rap/hip hop? I'm from the east coast US, and that just seems weird to me. I noticed a lot of canadian gets starting to get really thugged out in the past few years. I wish MTV would fucking die. Seriously


----------

